# Alternatives to gravel?



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, as you know, I'm on a budget for my fish tank. I, a jobless, allowance-free 14 year old girl. So, I can't afford much. In fact, I still don't have a heater yet! (looking into that when the time comes) But anyways, what I was wondering was... Could you use something besides the gravel they sell at the LFS? My dad brought that up, and was wondering if you could use regular gravel used for patios and such. Of course sterilize it by boiling all of the bacteria off and what not. But would that work? Would it be safe for my fish? Would it work just as well as regular store bought gravel? If not, why?

Thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't see why not. I stole some larger gravel pieces from a rock pile and put it directly into my turtle tank that also has some large danios and a frog in it (of course after rinsing them off) and I didn't lose anyone. So I'd think it'd be fine. :]


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Ooh, larger gravel... I could use that for my main 10g.  I'm going to get another 10g tank soon, so I'm just wondering if it'll suffice as the main gravel in that tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The one thing I would avoid would be driveway rocks: They can have oil in them. Otherwise make sure they are rounded type pebbles rather than sharp edges if possible. The sharp ones could cause damage to your fish if they get itchy and flash against it. It doesn't have to be a ton rounded, just no sharp edges. I put a piece of red glass in my puffer tank and I had to bury the sharp side LOL.

You can get away with a ton of different materials for substrate just avoid anything that rusts. There are probably other things to avoid but that is the big one and I am brain dead so I can't think of any others off the top of my head LOL. Don't get beach sand unless you really want to put some effort into cleaning it before you put it in the tank, but it can be done.


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, my dad was wanting to get driveway rocks and I was like, uh how about no? haha, Now that we know we can use other materials, we're gonna take a trip down to the local rockery shop and get some pebble-like gravel.  Does this apply with larger rocks too?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohhh, I thought you were referring to rocks that you often see on playgrounds


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Just make sure you sterilize any stones (decorative or substrate) you get before plopping them into your tank. So as to avoid "OMG what is that thing moving in my tank!" or "why ate my fish all suddenly sick?" moments.

Also a ten gallon can somewhat limit what you can put into it, any ideas regarding what it's inhabitants are going to be?


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably nothing more than platys. Mostly probably being platy fry. It's going to by my own little nursery.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

My current substrate is a 60 lb bag of river pebbles. Bought them at Lowes for $3.48, washed them, and poured them in. Of course, it looked very cloudy for about 6 hrs, but then it cleared up nicely. The rocks are relatively smooth and don't hurt the barbels of the Corys or my Pleco.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Go to wal mart and buy pea gravel, it works great and is like $3 for a 40lb bag


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

all my gravel and sand comes from a local gravel pit.....I rinse it and wha-la. It grows plants well as you can see in the pic to the left.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I personally am using Well rinsed play sand, Ive had no problems with it so far, it only costs in the UK about £2.99 for a 15kg bag. ^^ Hope it helps a little


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

River pebbles would work nicely. You could also mix a combo together, that might look nice.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

When I got my 55 gal tank i got a 50 lb bag of pea gravel from lowes for 5 bucks , I also have river pebles in my fry tank strait from my local river , free beats 5 bucks for 5 pond of store bought rocks !


----------

